# Cichlid with ulcer on side, need advice!!!! (with pics)



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I am used to my cichlids beating up on each other from time to time, and bite marks always heal up within a few days...no big deal.
This fish was wounded about a week ago, and it seems like the bite wound has just gotten worse and maybe has progressed into an ulceration.
Do I need to treat him in a hospital? I would prefer not to since reintroduction into the cichild tank can be rough, and risking him getting beat up even worse after the treatment. But, if he needs to be put in a hospital to save his life, I will do it.
Please let me know what you think! Thanks!


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

It hasn't gotten any better. When should I put him in a hospital? And what do I treat him with?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I know you have a large tank ,but were it me, I might try changing 20 to 25 percent of the water two to three times per week for a minimum of three weeks and see if the fish did not improve.I might also check to see that the filter is serviced and running properly. If your tanks decor has not changed from photo provided,, I would employ the use of some flat pieces of slate or flagstone to place against, or lean against some of the larger pieces of rock that you have to create caves for smaller fish to retire to. You might also consider the use of clay or terra cotta pots for the same use. If fish doesn't show improvement with improved water conditions and medicating is chosen,, I would maybe look at SEACHEMS PARAGAURD or MARACYN as last resort.You will need to monitor the water in hospital tank closely to keep ammonia levels from stressing the fish further.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you..
Water changes are no problem so I can definitely do that. I will try and get some more rock as well. Thanks for the advice. I really don't want to lose this fish.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I was forced to put the poor fish in a hospital today. I noticed that there is now some fungus in the open wound, and decided that at this point intervention is needed. Treating with Trisulfa and Maracyn Two.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
sorry to see that was the course you had to take.
perhaps while he's getting better,get some more rock,and then when he's fit
change the decore around then put him back in,hopefully
the others will have the rock work to concentrate on instead of him.
good lluck,let us know how you get on.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for your kind response, I noticed the meds weren't helping, so I decided to take the salt bath route instead, and it looks like the wound is improving already. I have had this fish for years, and it would be terrible to lose him, especially to something like this.
I am definitely going to get some more rock for the tank, and rearrange some things. At the moment, I do not think my fish have enough hiding places to escape to when being harassed. I lost a huge box of Holey Rock during the move, which is why I do not have much rock in my tank at right now.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
you lost the rock !! no way  that's a real shame.
have you checked out the likes of craigs list ?
you could always add silk and live plants,i know that live plants get picked at,
however if you add the java ferns,they should be left alone.
that's great news he;s on the mend


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that the fish hasn't improved but I believe that two or three days of medication was not enough time for noticeable improvement. You indicated that fish was placed in quarantine or hospital tank on 4/25. On 4/28 you noticed meds weren't working and decided on salt treatment.Medications don't work overnight. Also ,sometimes mixing medications can produce less than desired results.


----------

